
Introducing the new Google Search Console - TheVinous
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2018/01/introducing-new-search-console.html
======
superasn
Instead of making us follow these Amp non-standards, Google should give an AMP
logo in Google search results and preference (the same as an amp site) if the
load time of the page is under 100ms. So now you have a choice, either DIY or
use Google's tech to make your site fast.

This way it will create dozens of tech companies competing with AMP focused on
making the web faster - the end result that Google supposedly wants and this
way everyone wins!

~~~
ucaetano
And how would you do that? Would the browser load every single page on a
Google search and then badge?

You can't test a page's load speed from Google's servers and then expect it to
load for the user in the same way.

Especially because one of the key points behind AMP is the use of CDNs,
especially global ones (like Google's, Microsoft's or Akamai), which greatly
speed up load times while also reducing traffic for the ISPs.

~~~
mooman219
This. The web host is likely going to try to spoof a low load time by sending
a fake page to Google's web crawler. Then it'll be an endless cat and mouse.
Also, there are more than a few websites on the internet. It sounds fairly
unreasonable to keep fresh numbers on page load times.

~~~
TurningCanadian
They might be able to crossreference the result from their crawler with
metrics from Chrome users that opt-in.

------
orliesaurus
It will be like the new adwords. Looks pretty, but is missing half the
features and eventually..once it comes out of its "beta" everyone who's been
using this tool daily, will regret not staying on the older version.

~~~
lucideer
Webmaster tools never had many features, so I'd be surprised if they reduced
the featureset significantly.

------
rfolstad
Here is the link to the new search console:

[https://search.google.com/search-console](https://search.google.com/search-
console)

My sites aren't available yet but looking forward to trying it

~~~
jvagner
...and if you bookmark that URL for later, it'll simply be titled, "Status".
Thanks Google.

~~~
Moru
Haha, the search engine gigant doesn't have to care about such :-)

------
azifali
Doesn't work well in Firefox. WTF google?

Hangouts doesn't work. Now search console too?

~~~
madeofpalk
But it's Safari that's the new IE, right? Killing the 'open web'?

------
amelius
Perhaps I'm missing something but why do we need a "console"?

Why can't we just post these search-engine related settings in a special file
on our servers?

That way, we don't have to manage 10 consoles for 10 different search engines.

~~~
dx034
The Google console is quite helpful in tracking errors on your page. You can
obviously do that yourself but for small projects, using Google's console is
easier.

Search analytics is another topic that obviously needs a page on their side.

Overall I'm happy with Google's console, especially compared to Bing.

~~~
amelius
> The Google console is quite helpful in tracking errors on your page.

Google could publish an open-source tool that you can run to check your page
for errors.

------
LeonM
Bit of a weird introduction, as it does not contain a URL to the actual new
console (apparently it has a different URL compared to the current 'webmaster
tools').

Also, once you do find the URL, nothing seems to work (at least not for me on
FF/chrome/safari). Can't see, select or add my websites to the console.

------
lars_francke
A link to the Search Console would have been great to have in the blog post.

~~~
lars_francke
As posted in another thread here the link seems to be
[https://search.google.com/search-console](https://search.google.com/search-
console)

~~~
samat
Shows zero of my properties and property selection menu appears to be broken.

Available only to select few users, maybe?

------
pkalinowski
Search console is the most powerful tool available for SEO. It's weird that it
was neglected for so many years.

Nice to see they still work on it _sometimes_. 16 months of data is massive.
Now you have to export everything every 3 months to keep historical data.

~~~
ssharp
It's not available to me yet.

Besides the old 3-month limit, the other annoyance was the search terms they
provided would cut in and out. So sometimes they'd give you SERP info on
certain keywords and then a few months later, they'd eliminate reporting on
those keywords.

------
tnolet
That was about time. I was always flabbergasted by how rough and confusing the
search console was. I really like how Google are revamping their
marketing/admin tools. The Google Optimize [0] tool is pretty nice and the
only A/B testing tool I know that is already pretty powerful in the free tier.
0:
[https://www.google.com/analytics/optimize/features/](https://www.google.com/analytics/optimize/features/)

~~~
digitalengineer
Relevant: "Conversion rates are much lower than they should be.".... "For
Google, conversion rate is based on visits instead of visitors." Source:
[https://www.abtasty.com/blog/data-scientist-google-
optimize/](https://www.abtasty.com/blog/data-scientist-google-optimize/)

------
moocowtruck
dang when i saw console i was like awesome! then i went to the website :( our
definitions of console are different :(

------
ilovemesomeperl
How does it compare, feature wise to the old one?

~~~
thomas
Wondering the same thing! These new releases tend to get a lot prettier but
they almost always lose important, lesser-known features

~~~
joecool1029
My favorite is still Google Voice.

Google: "Ok, lets finally update the UX from a decade ago so we can thread
messages... oh yeah but you can't actually configure your voicemail account
with your carrier, or even view what your voicemail number is until you revert
to legacy google voice. Actually just use legacy if you want to be able to
reliably delete messages too"

------
chriszelazo
This is definitely a different era of google

~~~
oblio
In what regard?

